# Possibile Ronaldo alla Roma con Mourinho



## Tifo'o (16 Febbraio 2022)

Il The Sun lancia un'incredibile notizia, se lo United non dovesse raggiungere la CL nella prossima stagione Ronaldo è pronto all'addio. Inoltre non sembra soddisfatto della qualità della squadra. Secondo il quotidiano inglese Mourinho sta cercando di convincere Ronaldo (che lo ha allenato al Real) di venire alla Roma. L'ingaggio comunque rimane fuori portata per la Roma e sarebbe una trattativa difficile. Ma per il Sun, oltre alla Roma, ci sono Bayern e PSG. Quest'ultimo più favorito visto che dovrà sosituire Mbappè, i parigini sognano la Coppia Messi e Ronaldo.


----------



## Gamma (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il The Sun lancia un'incredibile notizia, se lo United non dovesse raggiungere la CL nella prossima stagione Ronaldo è pronto all'addio. Inoltre non sembra soddisfatto della qualità della squadra. Secondo il quotidiano inglese Mourinho sta cercando di convincere Ronaldo (che lo ha allenato al Real) di venire alla Roma. L'ingaggio comunque rimane fuori portata per la Roma e sarebbe una trattativa difficile. Ma per il Sun, oltre alla Roma, ci sono Bayern e PSG. Quest'ultimo più favorito visto che dovrà sosituire Mbappè, i parigini sognano la Coppia Messi e Ronaldo.



Poi anche Messi alla Lazio magari.
Ronaldo verrebbe alla Roma per Mou? A far cosa, a giocarsi, forse, la Conference League?

Più probabile che vada al PSG con Messi a formare il trio Messi - Ronaldo - Neymar che anni fa sarebbe stato pura fantascienza ma che oggi, per tante ragioni, è diventato possibile.


----------



## Kayl (16 Febbraio 2022)

Certo, certo. Ronaldo, deluso dalla qualità del miliardario United, va a giocarsi, se gli va bene, la conference league a Roma con uno stipendio praticamente 1/6 di quello che prende adesso, sotto Mourinho che lui, insieme a 3/4 dello spogliatoio del Real, ha cacciato a pedate perché non lo sopportavano più. Bob Marley non ha mai fumato roba di questo livello.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il The Sun lancia un'incredibile notizia, se lo United non dovesse raggiungere la CL nella prossima stagione Ronaldo è pronto all'addio. Inoltre non sembra soddisfatto della qualità della squadra. Secondo il quotidiano inglese Mourinho sta cercando di convincere Ronaldo (che lo ha allenato al Real) di venire alla Roma. L'ingaggio comunque rimane fuori portata per la Roma e sarebbe una trattativa difficile. Ma per il Sun, oltre alla Roma, ci sono Bayern e PSG. Quest'ultimo più favorito visto che dovrà sosituire Mbappè, i parigini sognano la Coppia Messi e Ronaldo.


Impossibile, ma sarebbe una scelta fantastica per la sua Legacy.
Andare a fare l'imperatore a roma e a segnare 30 gol l'anno con una squadra che gioca per lui (e abraham a fargli da benzema della situazione) sarebbe la chiusura ideale, magari con gli innesti giusti potrebbero anche competere per lo scudo.
A me piacerebbe moltissimo.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il The Sun lancia un'incredibile notizia, se lo United non dovesse raggiungere la CL nella prossima stagione Ronaldo è pronto all'addio. Inoltre non sembra soddisfatto della qualità della squadra. Secondo il quotidiano inglese Mourinho sta cercando di convincere Ronaldo (che lo ha allenato al Real) di venire alla Roma. L'ingaggio comunque rimane fuori portata per la Roma e sarebbe una trattativa difficile. Ma per il Sun, oltre alla Roma, ci sono Bayern e PSG. Quest'ultimo più favorito visto che dovrà sosituire Mbappè, i parigini sognano la Coppia Messi e Ronaldo.


Ultimamente è sembrato in grande calo sul piano atletico. L'ombra di se stesso.

Certo l'istinto del goal è sempre pazzesco, ma oggi è piu che altro un attaccante di rapina che sta a lungo senza toccare palla. I suoi goal li fa ovviamente eppure per lo United è spesso un peso.


----------



## Giangy (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il The Sun lancia un'incredibile notizia, se lo United non dovesse raggiungere la CL nella prossima stagione Ronaldo è pronto all'addio. Inoltre non sembra soddisfatto della qualità della squadra. Secondo il quotidiano inglese Mourinho sta cercando di convincere Ronaldo (che lo ha allenato al Real) di venire alla Roma. L'ingaggio comunque rimane fuori portata per la Roma e sarebbe una trattativa difficile. Ma per il Sun, oltre alla Roma, ci sono Bayern e PSG. Quest'ultimo più favorito visto che dovrà sosituire Mbappè, i parigini sognano la Coppia Messi e Ronaldo.


Impossibile, vedo solo ipotesi PSG in Europa, oppure MLS o in qualche squadra del Qatar.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Non credo che la Roma possa permettersi di pagare 30 milioni l'anno di ingaggio per Ronaldo.


----------



## numero 3 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Non sono Ronaldo...
Ma io al suo posto
Opzione A
- Sporting Lisbona 

Opzione B
Emirati o Australia 

Opzione C
Ritiro

Opzione D
Mi compro Madeira e faccio tutto...
Conio pure la moneta SIUUUU
Presidente Sindaco Ministro Assessore etc etc


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il The Sun lancia un'incredibile notizia, se lo United non dovesse raggiungere la CL nella prossima stagione Ronaldo è pronto all'addio. Inoltre non sembra soddisfatto della qualità della squadra. Secondo il quotidiano inglese Mourinho sta cercando di convincere Ronaldo (che lo ha allenato al Real) di venire alla Roma. L'ingaggio comunque rimane fuori portata per la Roma e sarebbe una trattativa difficile. Ma per il Sun, oltre alla Roma, ci sono Bayern e PSG. Quest'ultimo più favorito visto che dovrà sosituire Mbappè, i parigini sognano la Coppia Messi e Ronaldo.


Lascia lo utd perché non va in CL e va alla Roma

Logica infallibile davvero


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il The Sun lancia un'incredibile notizia, se lo United non dovesse raggiungere la CL nella prossima stagione Ronaldo è pronto all'addio. Inoltre non sembra soddisfatto della qualità della squadra. Secondo il quotidiano inglese Mourinho sta cercando di convincere Ronaldo (che lo ha allenato al Real) di venire alla Roma. L'ingaggio comunque rimane fuori portata per la Roma e sarebbe una trattativa difficile. Ma per il Sun, oltre alla Roma, ci sono Bayern e PSG. Quest'ultimo più favorito visto che dovrà sosituire Mbappè, i parigini sognano la Coppia Messi e Ronaldo.


Sicuro, è via a dominare in conference


----------



## iceman. (16 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sicuro, è via a dominare in conference


Già l'anno scorso si parlava di un suo approdo a Roma, se si sente ancora in grado di essere decisivo (e non lo è più se non in qualche sporadica occasione), in assenza di alternative secondo me alla Roma potrebbe tranquillamente andare.


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Febbraio 2022)

Ex giocatore. 
in Italia potrà fare come Ibra al ritorno, 6 mesi in cui finalizzerà il gioco e la corsa degli altri, ma non sono queste le operazioni vincenti secondo me. Bisogna trovare nuovi leao.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il The Sun lancia un'incredibile notizia, se lo United non dovesse raggiungere la CL nella prossima stagione Ronaldo è pronto all'addio. Inoltre non sembra soddisfatto della qualità della squadra. Secondo il quotidiano inglese Mourinho sta cercando di convincere Ronaldo (che lo ha allenato al Real) di venire alla Roma. L'ingaggio comunque rimane fuori portata per la Roma e sarebbe una trattativa difficile. Ma per il Sun, oltre alla Roma, ci sono Bayern e PSG. Quest'ultimo più favorito visto che dovrà sosituire Mbappè, i parigini sognano la Coppia Messi e Ronaldo.



Ronaldo alla Roma a pendere la pensione come Mou.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il The Sun lancia un'incredibile notizia, se lo United non dovesse raggiungere la CL nella prossima stagione Ronaldo è pronto all'addio. Inoltre non sembra soddisfatto della qualità della squadra. Secondo il quotidiano inglese Mourinho sta cercando di convincere Ronaldo (che lo ha allenato al Real) di venire alla Roma. L'ingaggio comunque rimane fuori portata per la Roma e sarebbe una trattativa difficile. Ma per il Sun, oltre alla Roma, ci sono Bayern e PSG. Quest'ultimo più favorito visto che dovrà sosituire Mbappè, i parigini sognano la Coppia Messi e Ronaldo.



Mi sembra fantacalcio...ma ad ogni modo la Roma con questa proprietà rischia, se questi si stufano lasciano un buco spaventoso...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (16 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il The Sun lancia un'incredibile notizia, se lo United non dovesse raggiungere la CL nella prossima stagione Ronaldo è pronto all'addio. Inoltre non sembra soddisfatto della qualità della squadra. Secondo il quotidiano inglese Mourinho sta cercando di convincere Ronaldo (che lo ha allenato al Real) di venire alla Roma. L'ingaggio comunque rimane fuori portata per la Roma e sarebbe una trattativa difficile. Ma per il Sun, oltre alla Roma, ci sono Bayern e PSG. Quest'ultimo più favorito visto che dovrà sosituire Mbappè, i parigini sognano la Coppia Messi e Ronaldo.


Quindi, secondo The Sun, Ronaldo va alla Roma a giocare la Coppa del Nonno.


----------



## Now i'm here (17 Febbraio 2022)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Impossibile, vedo solo ipotesi PSG in Europa, oppure MLS o in qualche squadra del Qatar.


io non ce lo vedo proprio in quel circo del psg. 

lui vuole essere LA stella, non uno fra tanti. 
secondo me più probabile un ritorno in portogallo o la MLS. 

il qatar o squadre esotiche mi sembra che ormai vengano snobbate un pò da tutti, non attirano più così tanto, meglio l'america piuttosto, vita agiata e soldi a palate non mancano neppure lì.


----------



## fabri47 (18 Febbraio 2022)

Perchè non viene da noi a questo punto  .


----------

